

Trying to find a recent HN post to JSON sample data generator - hoodoof

Hello
I recently saw a post on hacker news to a site that generates JSON sample data.  I can't seem to find it now.  Can anyone point me in the right direction please?
thanks
======
canatan01
I see some in Google:
[http://www.google.com/#hl=en&output=search&sclient=p...](http://www.google.com/#hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-
ab&q=%22json+data+generator%22)

